# iPod Shuffle for Low-Vision Elderly?



## Durbrow (Mar 2, 2005)

iPod Shuffle users: Would the shuffle be a good gift for:

1. the elderly who have
2. low vision and who
3. want to listen to audiobooks?

I am thinking of getting the 1 GB version for my elderly mother who has low vision. I think I should be able to fill out with several major books (e.g. Bible, philosophy lectures, classics, etc). 

Is this stupid as it is difficult to get to the correct book one wants or chapter?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 2, 2005)

That would be creative thinking for that device.
You'd need to fill probably the shuffle yourself if she does not have a computer?
And maybe a dock for the shuffle would be an option as well (the same reason).

Do you find easily the audio books she would enjoy somewhere? Even in CDs so you could convert them. If the books she enjoys are only in traditional format, that sounds a bit less use.
I hope she is not as technophobiac as my mum..


----------



## Convert (Mar 2, 2005)

I know nothing about the Auto Fill feature but maybe it could help? A random dosage of different Audiobooks, and all she would have to do is plug the Shuffle in, I think??


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, the shuffle won't play audiobooks in "shuffle" format, so you'd have to teach her to use it in standard straight-through playback mode.  It's because a lot of audiobooks come in different files -- one for every chapter or so, and people don't listen to the chapters of an audiobook in random order... hehe...

But, the straight-through, non-shuffled playback mode would be perfect for it.  That truly is creative thinking, and I'm sure your mother would love it!


----------



## Convert (Mar 2, 2005)

Ahh, dang, a flaw to my plan. My excuse is that the Shuffle has only just come out here! I am waiting to see one, I was going to buy one for my sister's Birthday but it's not enough... so I am getting her a 6GB iPod mini... 

I really would like to see a Shuffle. Oh, and playing the chapters in different orders... LOL that'd be hilarious.

I hope your mum (Durbrow) enjoys the Shuffle if you get it.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Mar 2, 2005)

Your iPod mini choice was the best one. It's pretty painful to fast forward/rewind through audio books on the shuffle.

Kap


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 3, 2005)

Well.. just run to this: http://www.wired.com/news/mac/0,2125,66756,00.html



> This week the South Huntington Public Library on Long Island, New York, became one of the first public libraries in the country to loan out iPod shuffles.
> 
> For the past three weeks, the library ran a pilot program using the portable MP3 devices to store audio books downloaded from the Apple iTunes Music Store. They started with six shuffles, and now are up to a total of 10. Each device holds a single audio book.
> 
> ...


----------



## diablojota (Mar 4, 2005)

That is freakin' cool. Great article. Hopefully we'll see more Libraries adopting this kind of technology. Maybe I'll consider getting a library card again.


----------

